# My Retro Leo Mech Box Patina Mod



## Ferdi (30/8/14)

A friend of mine (Leon on the site) made for me. I think its awesome. So simple yet so cool. Thanks buddy.






sent from my nokia 5110

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (30/8/14)

Thats a very nice looking mod.
How do the guts look?


----------



## Ferdi (30/8/14)

Wil show you just now. 

sent from my nokia 5110


----------



## Ferdi (30/8/14)

sent from my nokia 5110


----------

